# So am I the only one, who still spreads thermal paste with a credit card?



## D007 (Aug 10, 2014)

Maybe a bit sideways here in regards to the topic but for lols..

I have been building PC's since I joined this forum.
Just recently I built my new monster and applied the TIM several times due to bad temps and uneven temps.
It seems like every time I try a method like using a tiny X.
Or even applying a small, pea sized drop to the center.
I get either too much TIM or just an all around bad spreading of the TIM.
This always leads some of the cores to run hotter than others or all of them to run hotter in general, in my experience.

On this build for example, the Real Temp monitor had a variance of over 15 degrees between the hottest and coolest cores.
I pulled off the cooler and notice the corners are not even touched, just a spot in the middle.
Then I reapplied it, using the credit card method of old.
Even just looking at the CPU before I set the cooler on it, I say to myself.
"Now that's how it's supposed to look.
Not one drop in the middle, leaving the outer  corners of the processor completely dry.
Not some X with goops of extra TIM.
A perfectly spread out, extremely thin layer, with perfect heat dissipation through all cores.
Barely even one degree of variance.

So a question:
Am I crazy, just bad at applying it using the dot or other methods, or is this just the best way to go?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 10, 2014)

D007 said:


> So a question:
> Am I crazy, just bad at applying it using the dot or other methods, or is this just the best way to go?




Generally speaking, you're doing it right with the CC method. Although, some pastes suggest "tinting" the heatsink first, and then using a pea-sized dot, others say X-method.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 10, 2014)

I liked using business cards for when I had to apply the paste. Pea-sized drop and spread.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 10, 2014)

I always have and will use the cc method. Has never let me down.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2014)

i just bought hardware that's low wattage and runs cool and havent worried about it for years XD


----------



## johnspack (Aug 10, 2014)

If you use the credit card,  it should be used for tinting only.  Then a slice down the middle nice and thin....


----------



## ruff0r (Aug 10, 2014)

Easy to remove, Leaves no material behind like Liquid metal Paste, no need to scrap it of after use. Never....i repeat again Ladies and Gentlemen, NEVER Drys up.
Cons: Hard to apply, you need to know what you are doing. Expensive.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2014)

ruff0r said:


> Easy to remove, Leaves no material behind like Liquid metal Paste, no need to scrap it of after use. Never....i repeat again Ladies and Gentlemen, NEVER Drys up.
> Cons: Hard to apply, you need to know what you are doing. Expensive.




you forgot "eats some metals like a fat kid with cake"


----------



## ruff0r (Aug 10, 2014)

Mussels said:


> you forgot "eats some metals like a fat kid with cake"


mmmhhhhh yes Don't use it on Aluminum Heatsinks, I always used it on copper  or nickel  Based coolers.

The Aluminum top of any Intel or AMD CPU is fine by the way.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 10, 2014)

Its not that big of deal. Just put it on. The CC method is messy. But how could you possibly think is even with a CC?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2014)

I do large blob in center, place heatsink on it, then press and twist the heatsink clockwise and counterclockwise to press air bubbles out and spread it.  After about three/four twists (only talking about 5-10 degrees either way), I fasten it down.  The only problem I've had with this method is still tend to use too much so the TIM can literally suction the chip out (mostly AMDs that still use pins instead of LGA).

CC method can leave it uneven/introduce pockets of air.  That's why I prefer the squishing method.


----------



## Champ (Aug 10, 2014)

That method sounds proven. I actually watched a vid where one of the frag doll chicks did this with her build


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 10, 2014)

yep, sometimes the paste cant reach the corner of processor
i still use pea size method, or few dabs to spread thermal paste


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 10, 2014)

I also use the credit card method and will not change that style until proven to me that there is a better method.


----------



## ruff0r (Aug 10, 2014)

DRDNA said:


> I also use the credit card method and will not change that style until proven to me that there is a better method.



Maybe this makes you resign


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2014)

ruff0r said:


> Maybe this makes you resign




nice little video


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 10, 2014)

ruff0r said:


> Maybe this makes you resign


Well now after seeing this it does give me enough insensitive to try the same experiment , as i did see the potential but it also looked like the spread method was fumbled a bit cuz it looked like he accidentally did a little lift on the glass after it was perfect...I will indeed test like he did though. Thank you!


----------



## EiSFX (Aug 10, 2014)

I have been useing the CC method for years never had a problem. Just make sure before you completely tighten down the heatsink give the heatsink a little twist back and forth. That eliminates the possible unevenness or possible air bubbles.


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 10, 2014)

EiSFX said:


> I have been useing the CC method for years never had a problem. Just make sure before you completely tighten down the heatsink give the heatsink a little twist back and forth. That eliminates the possible unevenness or possible air bubbles.


yup, I do this and never had a problem.

I've been doing the CC method ever since I started building PCs but generally with my 'go card' (public transport card). I use AS5 compound with my builds.


----------



## adulaamin (Aug 10, 2014)

I've been using the pea size method since I started building PCs. It has worked well for me so I never tried other methods.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 10, 2014)

I always used the CC method without problems but on my last application I was bored and tried something different, one of my Tim's came with a thermal pad, I put that on the CPU and then applied a rice grain size of AS on top of it, strange as it sounds it's worked a treat and been on there for a year without issues......... so far!


----------



## Vario (Aug 10, 2014)

Depends on the paste, I have found that AS5 likes to be spread, NTH1 works best as a small dot, and what I use now, X23, i heat it with a heat gun and then put a big dot in the center and squish down.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 10, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I always have and will use the cc method. Has never let me down.




The Credit Card Method Is what ive been using since As5 came out,its almost like laying tile...


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 10, 2014)

I use the pea sized method squirt and mount.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 10, 2014)

Here's some interesting info when spreading IC Diamond.

http://www.innovationcooling.com/application.html


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2014)

I used the "grain of rice" method. Of course I apply thermal paste once every 2 years MAYBE. I personally have never had an issue.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 10, 2014)

I also put a couple dabs, and then spread with CC method, altho i normally use the flat edge of a small cardboard piece, like the flaps to a medicine bottle box.


----------



## Vario (Aug 10, 2014)

I once thermal-pasted a videocard and had very good temperatures but unstable when put under load (3dmark11), when I removed the heatsink the paste wasn't consistent because I hadn't used a large enough amount. So it was probably making good contact with one part of the die where the temperature was being monitored but not on other parts.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 10, 2014)

Back in the days of 939 socket(and before), I used matchbooks or business cards because I liked the flexibility in the material they both offered.  IF it's a GPU I still use the same....but with a CPU...any more, I just put a dollop in the center and slap the cpu cooler on.  I'm usually to busy to be concerned about doing anything else.

LC


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2014)

D007 said:


> I pulled off the cooler and notice the corners are not even touched, just a spot in the middle. Then I reapplied it, using the credit card method of old. Even just looking at the CPU before I set the cooler on it, I say to myself. "Now that's how it's supposed to look. Not one drop in the middle, leaving the outer corners of the processor completely dry. Not some X with goops of extra TIM. A perfectly spread out, extremely thin layer, with perfect heat dissipation through all cores.



Getting TIM to the corners is pointless.  You just have to cover the center of the metal top because the actual CPU core is only in the center of that.  In fact, if you take the IHS off, the TIM underneath is only touching the center too.

See here:






Notice how the TIM is only in the center of the metal plate?  So spreading the thermal past to the edge on top of the plate is just wasting TIM.  Not to mention it also gives a very high chance of air bubbles.

Of course this greatly depends on the TIM you are using.  AS5 for example is very thick, so it spreads very poorly.  So you almost have to spread it out with a CC. But then again no one should be using AS5 anymore, there are way better pastes out there...


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 10, 2014)

Possibly but given enough time with a bad thermal job thermal saturation of the IHS copper can prove difficult too cool if your over clocking.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 10, 2014)

Pea method saves time, 1 degree isn't exactly worth remounting several times


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Possibly but given enough time with a bad thermal job thermal saturation of the IHS copper can prove difficult too cool if your over clocking.


That is true, but if your paste job is that bad, you have other issues.


----------



## D007 (Aug 10, 2014)

Some people seem to have not read, what I said about the variance in temps, even after trying several application methods, like a pea sized drop and a small X.
I'm sticking with a credit card. I get better results.
I had a 15 degree variance in temps, not ONE degree.
Now I have a one degree variance with the credit card method.

The TIM I am using is very runny, so air bubbles aren't even a concern.
I press down firmly with the credit card, to get the absolute minimum amount of tim I need.
The idea is to fill in tiny scratches, not visible to the eye.
Not to globbeldy gloop it up.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 10, 2014)

D007 said:


> Some people seem to have not read, what I said about the variance in temps, even after trying several application methods, like a pea sized drop and a small X.
> I'm sticking with a credit card. I get better results.
> I had a 15 degree variance in temps, not ONE degree.
> Now I have a one degree variance with the credit card method.
> ...



maybe your just bad at applying TIM did you read anyone elses post or did you think we were all just going to agree with you?


----------



## D007 (Aug 10, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Generally speaking, you're doing it right with the CC method. Although, some pastes suggest "tinting" the heatsink first, and then using a pea-sized dot, others say X-method.



I've never herd of "tinting" before..
I'll have to look into that. Thanks. 



Solaris17 said:


> maybe your just bad at applying TIM did you read anyone elses post or did you think we were all just going to agree with you?



I just don't care when people seem to have a chip on their shoulder, about something as silly as TIM applications.
Not the time or tolerance for it.
If you want to argue with people, get a myspace account.



Jetster said:


> Its not that big of deal. Just put it on. The CC method is messy. But how could you possibly think is even with a CC?



Because I have eyes with which to see? lol..
I can tell when it's even and when it has no bubbles and I make sure it is ultra thin.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 10, 2014)

D007 said:


> I've never herd of "tinting" before..
> I'll have to look into that. Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...




No one is arguing your original question was



> Am I crazy, just bad at applying it using the dot or other methods, or is this just the best way to go?



and everyone was just voicing how they do it. So you could answer your own question. at the end of the day the proper manufacturer specific method is given in both forms in product manuals. You seem to be the only one getting hostile I literally cannot find any evidence of anyone calling anyone out what so ever. Though to be honest im not sure anyone cares about your personal degree of variance because any kind of variance that small not in a controlled environment is up to scrutiny and cannot be trusted or taken as fact.


----------



## D007 (Aug 10, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> maybe your just bad at applying TIM did you read anyone elses post or did you think we were all just going to agree with you?



I think you took my statement personal when it was really only in response to one statement.
This one:


Bo$$ said:


> Pea method saves time, 1 degree isn't exactly worth remounting several times



Clearly didn't read the OP..lol
I had 15 degrees, not 1. 

Thanks for the insight though. 
I have some things to look into about this "tinting" thingamajig now.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 10, 2014)

D007 said:


> I think you took my statement personal when it was really only in response to one statement.
> This one:
> 
> 
> Clearly didn't read the OP..lol



Ah That was my fault I didnt understand the context though too be fair personally I wouldnt re mount a bunch for 1C either considering the thermal probes arent even technically specced to be that accurate. IIRC I think most are +/-2ºC

Though 1ºC I suppose is also personal after all I'm not the one remounting right?


----------



## D007 (Aug 10, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Ah That was my fault I didnt understand the context though too be fair personally I wouldnt re mount a bunch for 1C either considering the thermal probes arent even technically specced to be that accurate. IIRC I think most are +/-2ºC
> 
> Though 1ºC I suppose is also personal after all I'm not the one remounting right?



Lol I couldn't agree more. I wish I had a one degree variance. 
I'd of been plenty happy with that. 
I was pretty wide eyed and flaberghasted when I saw a 15 degree variance, even after trying two different methods.
Then perfection on the credit card method..
Maybe I'm just better using a credit card..
I unno.

I would never remount for one degree though. 
That would be kind of lols..


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 10, 2014)

W1zz turned me on to ArtiClean...that stuff works, and works well. Some thermal pastes have a waxy base that can hamper thermal transfer, but Articlean is good at removing even that hard pink bubble-gum crap, and can restore temps to the way you'd expect on a well-used cooler.

That's a big part, too, proper paste clean-up.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 11, 2014)

^ +10000000000000000000


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Also, if you are getting a 15° difference in cores with ANY method, you're doing it wrong, I guarantee it.  You're either using too much paste or too little, using a paste that is too thick, or not using enough mounting pressure.



cadaveca said:


> W1zz turned me on to ArtiClean...that stuff works, and works well. Some thermal pastes have a waxy base that can hamper thermal transfer, but Articlean is good at removing even that hard pink bubble-gum crap, and can restore temps to the way you'd expect on a well-used cooler.
> 
> That's a big part, too, proper paste clean-up.



I used ArtiClean for the longest time until I ran out of one of the bottles.  Now I use Goof-Off and 99% Isopropyl alcohol.  Does just as good of a job for a lot cheaper.


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 11, 2014)

unclewebb said:


> Here's some interesting info when spreading IC Diamond.
> 
> http://www.innovationcooling.com/application.html


Wow their spread application looks awful. It looks like they have used too much too. That being said they are trying to say one particular method is better than the others I guess they are trying to prove a point.

When I spread mine I use quite a bit of force to flatten the paste. I just tried the spread and also the pea method with some nth1 on my work pc with a noctua u9b se2 cooler and discovered that I had about a 3-4C improvement using the pea method over the spread method. Whereas I've generally seen better temps when using the spread method with AS5 even when using the same Noctua cooler if that matters.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Aug 11, 2014)

i like to make a cross not sure why so many dont
but those stupid direct touch heat pipe coolers i think its better to make 2 parallel lines.

heres a vid on youface. 
dosent 100% agree with me but kind of points out stuff


----------



## Ebo (Aug 11, 2014)

Ive used a lot of different pastes during the last 15 years. To me it seems like the paste determens which method is the best. If you use a thick paste i go for CC type, if more liquied a rice size in middle. Now I use the IC7 Diamond paste, since its the best execpt from the pure metal ones and it dosent react on aluminium which makes it idle to use on a GPU also. 
Ive just put new paste on my CPU a few days ago, and i used the rice size in middle and squeezed it out before tighten the cooler, and my CPU shows same temps on all 8 cores from 1-8(29 cencius) which to me shows it has been done the right way.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 11, 2014)

I use a couple drops usually and spread it around with the tip sometimes. Then usually just put the heatsink on..I guess I rotate it out of habit maybe sometimes.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Aug 11, 2014)

I like using Articlean more than isopropyl alcohol. It usually takes 3-4 drops from each bottle to clean one CPU/GPU. The bottles are going to last a very long time.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 11, 2014)

D007 said:


> I think you took my statement personal when it was really only in response to one statement.
> This one:
> 
> 
> ...



if you have difference about 15 degrees, theres something err
not just about the thermal paste, could be from the contact between the heatsink and the processor


----------



## 64K (Aug 11, 2014)

I use about a pea size blob on the center of the CPU and mount the cooler. I have seen some people say that spreading it with a credit card can cause air pockets between the cooler and the CPU. I don't know from experience though if that is true. I have never tried the credit card method.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Aug 11, 2014)

Verry Verry rearly do i use a credit catd method. (I only ever did when i 1st got a direct contact heat pipe heat sink, as i wanted to test the best method for that)
i find the X method provides the best cover and temps followed by the blob method. "xmethod is best for square based heat sinks. and blob method best for circular based heat sinks"

as i stated previously the line method woks the best with Direct heat pipe ones. but instead of putting 1 line down the middle of the ihs. put 1 line either side of it evenly spaced. (slightly closer to the center of the chip than the edges. but almost 1/2 way between the edge and the center of the ihs )
but with those you need to put thermal paste on the heat sink to fill in the gaps then wipe the heat pipes clean.
I dont like them.

I guess that there is a best application method on a per heat sink basis. (also line method would be best if you had pulled off the ihs) 
But really if you have an IHS and a non direct touch heat pipe then use either the X method or the blob method.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 12, 2014)

I had a low profile cpu cooler that I purchased...it was just a cheapy Titan brand I believe.  Back when I bought it was when the Lian Li v351 series just came out and I needed something to fit under the power supply and there weren't so many choices as there are now.  At any rate, I applied my tim in the rice method and slapped the cooler on it, tightened the screws and called it good.  The cpu at idle was 42 degrees celsius.   Now this was an e8400 that was idling in my larger case at 28, so I thought a) this case doesn't cool well and b) cheap cpu cooler.   It wasn't until later when  I was breaking down the case that I discovered I hadn't pulled the protective tape off of the cpu cooler before slapping it on...




There's the story of my 14 degree celsius spread....

LC


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 12, 2014)

I find different paste needs different applications.                                             
As5 I use the line method.

MX4 a bit smaller then a pea on the center of the cpu.

ICD paste, I apply it straight to the garbage can and hope the garbage man takes it away


----------



## MikeMurphy (Aug 12, 2014)

Blob the middle, press the heatsink down and while pressing down rotate the heatsink left and right.  This spread it very well and avoids air pockets.


----------

